# Website on vacuum sealing



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

For what it's worth ...

I'm starting my research and found this site. It's very comprehensive, with explanations of why it's valuable, how-tos, and product reviews. Enjoy!

http://www.vacuumsealerdigest.com/


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweet, thanks for the info.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

Interesting website but it does not mention the Snorkle type sealer by Sorbent Systems. I like that one particularly as you can vacuum seal mylar bags with it, though not the BIG ones but the 1 gallon size works well.
It does not however have the pull out tube to seal either cannisters or Vac seal mason jars like the food saver type does.

For that reason I have both.


----------

